# My Halloween Soundscape



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Very cool to share this with us, I just downloaded it and getting ready to paint the stone work on my new cemetery columns. I will be listening to your work.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Downloaded & listening to it now........awesome mix, love it ! Thanx for the share 

Anytime ya want to share more mixes, more than happy to enjoy them !


----------



## Jared4781 (Mar 3, 2009)

@ kprimm .. hope you enjoy, looking forward to your comments.

@ dark lord .. glad you loved it! had a lot of fun making it. going to use it for my (hopefully) yard display this year


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Listened to the whole thing last night. WOW! Awesome! This is better than almost anything I have bought in the last handful of years comercially. I am burning this down to A CD and it iwll get alot of play. I really like all the extra little inserts you have mixed in with the music. I am definately interested in any other work you may do and so graciously decide to share with us. Thanks again this is really good stuff here.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Nice! Downloaded and sampled it for about 5 minutes and so far, it's *awesome*. A terrific track to play outside on Halloween. Thanks so much for offering this.


----------



## Jared4781 (Mar 3, 2009)

thank you for the comments everyone. glad it was well received! if anyone is interested in any sort of custom soundscape or audio mix for your haunts let me know. i'm sure something can be worked out and it would add that extra something.


----------



## scottfamily5 (Feb 3, 2009)

love it! Great Job! Makes me feel like I am in a movie! Thanks

Jalesa


----------



## ZombieHousewife (Sep 15, 2010)

Great soundscape - thanks so much! LOVE the Trick r Treat theme and voices from Halloween


----------



## Verse 13 (Oct 26, 2010)

Im glad you opened with the Sleepy Hollow soundtrack. Thats probably the most under appreciated score for horror/Halloween music. Good Job!


----------



## Jared4781 (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks Jalesa, Zombie and Verse. Glad you all enjoyed it. 
@ Verse I totally agree about the Sleepy Hollow soundtrack ... it's a totally awesome soundtrack that is often over looked.


----------



## Leester (Aug 31, 2010)

I would love to listen but says file not found. I have my own mix and would like to post but need a recommended file share site, anyone?


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

File share probably reached it's limit for a little while.......


----------



## Jared4781 (Mar 3, 2009)

sorry about the link, it has expired. I'll re-upload once I get a chance again. thanks for the heads-up on it.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

would love to hear it myself.


----------



## Jared4781 (Mar 3, 2009)

Re-uploaded my soundscape, everything should be ok. Let me know your thoughts if you take a listen to it. Thanks!

https://www.yousendit.com/download/cnJnN3RjNDJiV3p2Wmc9PQ


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

cool! thanks! just downloaded it will let you know once i have listened to it but im sure it will be awesome.


----------



## Jared4781 (Mar 3, 2009)

any feedback Si-cotik? always love to hear people's comments.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

I think it's great...I'm definitly going to use some of it for my "soundtrack". Awesome work!


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Finally got to listen (3 times through this morning) ... nicely done. I like the absence of words (other than spooky whispering), I love picking out themes I recognize ... it really runs the gamut from movie themes to "Danse Macabre". Think I heard a bit of "Night Cortage". Great work.


----------



## Jared4781 (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks Si-cotik and Dinosaur ... and yes there is quite a bit in there Dinosaur. I used movie themes, classical music, some nox arcana and even some Michael Jackson (extra points to who ever can point on what I used ... and no it's not Thriller)


----------



## tweety16_6 (Aug 10, 2011)

tried to download but the limit is exeeded... will try again in a few days.

edit: sorry, just now saw the new file....lol thanks so much!!!!


----------



## Jared4781 (Mar 3, 2009)

Sorry about that Tweety ... I changed the link on the first posting as well. I forgot about doing that previously.


----------



## tweety16_6 (Aug 10, 2011)

no worries, it was my mistake for not reading all the mails...lol. ;-)


----------



## Deathbat (Aug 29, 2010)

Awesome Jared! I wish I was that talented


----------



## Jared4781 (Mar 3, 2009)

thanks Deathbat, glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## chugger93 (Oct 17, 2008)

Go dam this is good...thanks for sharing. It's probably one of the best I've heard! Kudos!


----------



## The 69 Eyes (Sep 23, 2010)

Wow! Excellent compilation.


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

69 Eyes - I LOVE THE 69 EYES! One of my favorite bands!


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

Jared - Utterly fantastic! I'll listen more closely later to find that Michael Jackson!


----------



## greeneyes3131 (Oct 5, 2010)

WOW! I loved it too, great job, you should so burn that onto a CD. It's perfect.


----------



## Hoodoo_Hermit (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks so much! love it!


----------



## Jared4781 (Mar 3, 2009)

thanks for the compliments everyone. I'm back to the internet after a earthquake and hurricane here in VA. So glad the soundscape has been a hit!


----------



## Valentine (Sep 4, 2011)

Oh yes I like that one! Nicely done. Hard to resist to play it again ;-)
You should send it to halloweenradio.net, they have a special atmospheric halloween channel.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Just stumbled across this and I'm downloading it as I type. Can't wait to listen to it!

Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Absolutely wonderful! Wow this is so well done! 

I'm prop building to your wonderful mix. Thanks for sharing....how I LOVE our holiday!!!!


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

Listening to it at my desk right now, well done sir, and thanks for the free share. The production is excellent, I'm a HUGE fan of the subtle whispers! haven't spotted the Michael Jackson sample yet.


----------



## Crazy Aunt Nancy (Apr 29, 2008)

Jared,
Needed an outdoors mix for my Legend of Sleepy Hollows set and you were thinking of me. It's perfect for my scarecrows, 
the graveyard scene and the headless horseman rider. Wow, the kids are going to love this.
Thanks,
Nancy


----------



## jamesmoore80 (Sep 22, 2011)

Just downloaded it Jared and it's a great mix! Thanks!


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

I like it... I like the sporadic bell in the biggining. My haunts sound system is layered with a seperate track for thunder and lightening. Not sure if I'm sure if it will work for me but I am enjoying it.


----------

